# Test Your Eye Skills



## putputman (Jun 22, 2009)

Here is an interesting web site to test your eyeball skills.

http://woodgears.ca/eyeball/


----------



## Holescreek (Jun 22, 2009)

Very enjoyable! I finally have something to look forward to at work tonight. I''l have my coworkers check it out. Thanks! -Mike


----------



## 10K Pete (Jun 22, 2009)

4.07 !!

Pete


----------



## raggle (Jun 22, 2009)

3.65 - no idea I was that good - bet SWBO beats me

Ray


----------



## joe d (Jun 22, 2009)

2.84 (second try. Don't ask about the first....)

Joe


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Jun 22, 2009)

Hah! Fun I hit 0 on the parallelogram twice. Average was 4. Anyone cheat with a piece of paper on the screen?


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jun 22, 2009)

No fair. My screen is warped.


----------



## vlmarshall (Jun 22, 2009)

2.68 ;D Awesome test, thanks for sharing the link.
The only 0.0 I got was on my first Center Of Circle.


----------



## putputman (Jun 23, 2009)

Your inaccuracy by category:

Parallelogram  4.5 5.4 10.4 
Midpoint     6.3 3.2  4.0 
Bisect angle   4.5 4.0  0.0 
Triangle center 1.1 2.7  2.8 
Circle center  1.4 6.0  3.0 
Right angle   4.3 4.1  0.7 
Convergence  2.8 5.0  0.0 


Average error:  3.63  (lower is better


----------



## Majorstrain (Jun 23, 2009)

;D
Your inaccuracy by category:

Parallelogram	  2.2	5.1	4.2
Midpoint	      1.0	5.0	3.6
Bisect angle	  0.6	0.5	4.3
Triangle center	  1.4	5.4	2.1
Circle center	  2.2	3.2	3.0
Right angle	  4.1	1.3	0.7
Convergence	  1.4	2.2	2.2

Average error:  2.65  (lower is better)

Best scores on this computer:

2.65		Majorstrain 3rd attempt
2.86		Majorstrain 2nd attempt
3.48		Majorstrain 1st attempt

No paper or aids used.

My brain hurts
Cheers
Phil


----------



## rake60 (Jun 23, 2009)

I won't post my average score.
*NOT SO GREAT!*
:hDe:

Rick


----------



## SignalFailure (Jun 23, 2009)

That was fun .... two shots of whiskey, one shot at the game, score 5.7 :big: :big:


----------



## vlmarshall (Jun 23, 2009)

Ha, I tried it four times, and each one was worse than the last.
2.68, 2.95, 3.31, 4.81
I can see that I'll be visiting that site a lot. ;D


----------



## tel (Jun 30, 2009)

Grrrrrrrr!  Eyeball test my RRRRRR's, how addictive is that thing!

3.08		
3.34		
3.57		
3.66


----------



## Paolo (Jun 30, 2009)

Mine first attempt

Midpoint 6.4 2.8 7.8 
Bisect angle 4.0 5.7 3.9 
Triangle center 6.6 4.3 8.7 
Circle center 1.4 3.0 1.4 
Right angle 5.0 2.0 6.0 
Convergence 6.1 11.2 3.0


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jun 30, 2009)

My computer screen is still warped.
Now I see that someone spilled coffee on it.
And...what's that other debris? Oh yeah...some pride I had a while ago.


----------



## oldiron64 (Jul 10, 2009)

Let's qualify those scores with bifocals,trifocals or regular : Maybe if the cursor looked like a prick punch my score would be better(3.65).


----------



## hammers-n-nails (Jul 10, 2009)

well paul i had four shots of whiskey and i got a 4.24 mabey after four more ill get a 2.12?


----------

